
The Postgres and Illustra Codelines - atombender
https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/3226595.3226623
======
atombender
This is a fascinating history of PostgreSQL written by Wei Hong, one of the
Michael Stonebraker's students, and an early contributor to PostgreSQL as well
as its commercial version, Illustra. Found the link in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23529954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23529954).

